# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Anyone used one of these? - Metabo Paint Remover

## chrisp

Has anyone used one of these?   
Further details can be found at: Product catalogue handheld powertools - Products - Metabo Australia - Power tools built by professionals for professionals  
I'd be interested to hear other's views and reviews on the Metabo Paint Remover in the application of removing paint on a weatherboard house. 
I'm particularly wondering how this tool would go be with re-smoothing weatherboards that have been abused by heavy handed sanding in the past  :Redface:  
Thanks in advance for your replies. 
Chris

----------


## Bedford

It would be good if there were better pics of how it functions. 
Being a square looking set up, I'm not sure how it would go with Bullnosed weatherboards. 
It seems to refer to cutters, and if so, you would need to make sure all nails were punched.

----------


## r3nov8or

It's in the Paint Removers/Planers section of the catalogue, pg 186 http://www.metabo.com.au/uploads/med...tabo_EN_02.pdf  and the blades are on the same page.

----------


## chrisp

> It would be good if there were better pics of how it functions. 
> Being a square looking set up, I'm not sure how it would go with Bullnosed weatherboards. 
> It seems to refer to cutters, and if so, you would need to make sure all nails were punched.

  I understand that it uses a sort of a biscuit joiner type/style of blade that runs right to the edges (under the little lift-up flaps).  I also understand that it has a clutch that slips if it hits a nail. 
The device is essentially a planner that is designed to skim off (or shave off) a thin layer of paint (or wood).  It all _sounds_ good, but as Metabo gear is pricey, I'd like to find out if anyone has actually used one before handing over the dough.  
In my case, I'm have SE weatherboards - but I suspect it'll leave a small ridge under each board?

----------


## Bedford

> I also understand that it has a clutch that slips if it hits a nail.

  Now, as you know, I'm not an engineer,  :Biggrin:  however, the blade has to hit the nail at such force to cause the clutch to release, and this may protect the drive line from damage, but not the blade at the point of contact. In other words you need to know that the *blades* won't be damaged if they hit a nail. Damaged blades will leave ridges, but you already know that. :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

Found a guy here who has used one metabo 710 Watt Paint Remover LF 724 S - Contractor Talk - Professional Construction and Remodeling Forum 
and good pics here http://www.jlconline.com/cgi-local/v...170a32100a064d

----------


## chrisp

> Now, as you know, I'm not an engineer,  however, the blade has to hit the nail at such force to cause the clutch to release, and this may protect the drive line from damage, but not the blade at the point of contact. In other words you need to know that the *blades* won't be damaged if they hit a nail. Damaged blades will leave ridges, but you already know that.

   

> Found a guy here who has used one metabo 710 Watt Paint Remover LF 724 S - Contractor Talk - Professional Construction and Remodeling Forum 
> and good pics here http://www.jlconline.com/cgi-local/v...170a32100a064d

  Good points - and good link.   
The blades are $64 per pack of 10 ( from Metabo Accessories ).  I think the cutter head holds 4 blades - $25.60 worth.

----------


## chrisp

I've also found quite a few (mixed  :Rolleyes:  ) reviews at Amazon. Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Metabo LF724 6.4 Amp 3-1/7-Inch Paint Remover with Case 
It would be good to get some local comments too.

----------


## Bedford

Chris, I haven't read all that last link but a couple of thoughts, is it possible to hire one, that would give you the best "feel" for it? 
Secondly, I would consider removing any external weatherboard stops to allow the tool to pass right through, without having to fiddle at the corners.  :Smilie:

----------


## nesbit

Metabo LF 724 Paint Remover Video

----------


## Rachella

just saw this thread and links and wondering if there were any more opinions or comments on this tool. last video looks very positive.
rachel

----------


## Oldsaltoz

The last time I had to remove paint from weatherboard I used an air driven 18 inch long by 4 inch wide sander, as used by panel shops. 
No problems with water to control the dust as with electric sanders, the long straight sanding area ensured no divots and nails caused little or no damage.  
Also great for sanding walls, hand rails, dorrs and many other applications. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## chrisp

I thought I'd revive an old thread and turn it into a blog. 
Today I decided to bite the bullet and buy a Metabo LF724S paint remover. 
The purchasing process was a little interesting in itself...    *Major tool chain #1*
I did a quick web surf and found one of the major tool chains had it listed for $499 inc GST.  I thought I'd visit an opposition major tool chain in person to see what sort of price I could get.  *Major tool chain #2*
As I entered major tool chain #2, a fellow behind the counter said hello.  I thought I'd cut to the chase and asked if they had the Metabo Painter Remover in stock.  After a somewhat bewildered response ("Do you mean a heat gun?") and a walk though the Metabo section, I found the tool and pointer it out to the salesman.    Their shelf sticker price was (from memory about) $650 and they offered to do (from memory about) $570.  I pointed out that their opposition have it listed on the web for $499 inc GST.  Their response was that they can't even consider doing it for that - and if you can get it for that elsewhere, go for it.  I thought I'd now head to my local suburban tool shop.  *Local suburban tool shop*
The local tool shop is a small shop with tools and boxes haphazardly placed all over the place.  You literally have to walk sideways to get past the some of the stock.   It is ran buy a husband and wife team (and I over heard them telling another customer that they purchased the shop premises today!).  I had a look through their Metabo section but I couldn't see the paint remover on display.  I then went to the counter.  The husband was serving a tradie (angle grinder repair pick up), so the wife served me.  I was feeling somewhat worried that I'd have to go through the same descriptive/explanation/puzzled-looks process as in _major chain #2_ to explain what I was after.  I was very presently surprised!  The lady knew exactly what I was asking about - "The one with the little square cutters?".  She had one at home and loves it.  By this time, the husband had finished with the other customer and they both filled me in on their experiences with the tool.  What I found out was that they didn't stock them because they sell so few of them.  They were surprised that they don't sell well considering they are a great tool.  The wife said that she had used it on doors and it works very well.  The husband said a ten-pin bowling outfit uses them to strip the lanes.  They even offered to lend me their own unit so I could try it myself. 
I asked about price - $499 inc GST (it is apparently a current Metabo offer on at the moment), but said they'd do it for $470.  In the end I decided to order one from them.  The price we settled on was $520 including a packet of ten replacement cutters. 
I'll probably get a phone call on Wednesday or Thursday to say it is ready to collect. 
(More to come later... )

----------


## chrisp

The tool shop called on Thursday to say that the Paint Remover was ready to collect. 
For anyone who is wondering what is in the kit, here is a photo:    
The view from the underside shows how this tool functions.    
The cutter drum can be adjusted to be level with the base (0.0 mm) or it can be adjusted to sit proud from the base up to 0.3 mm. 
I was a little disappointed to see some sort of marks on the base of the machine.  I'm not sure what the marks are.  I assume they were caused by the machine rubbing against the case during transportation.  I was initially thinking of sending it back, but on looking at it under daylight, the marks seem minor.  I suspect that after use, the base will be marked even more. 
I haven't tried it yet.  The instructions suggest setting it initially to the depth of paint to be removed and ensuring that the base rests and remains on the painted surface.  Once an area as been shaved (or most of the surface has been shaved?), the machine is then set to level (0.0 mm) and the base placed on the shaved area and the remaining painted areas can be stripped. 
Anyway, it all sounds good in theory.  I'll give it a try sometime and report back.

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Looks interesting, i've seen them used on TV shows before, pretty sure they were using one on This Old House on Foxtel last week. Hope you get a good result with it.

----------


## takai

Looks like a flycutter for a mill mounted in a handheld body. If that is the case, you should be able to pick up tool steel or carbide inserts for it quite cheaply from the old eBay. UK suppliers tend to send a lot of that stuff our way.

----------


## Artiglass

Interesting......I am at the stage of paint removal on various places around our 90 yr old house.........anything that makes life easier is a plus.  Of course we will have lead based paint to consider also, but this tool you can hook up the shop vac so its a good start ?  http://community.familyhandyman.com/tfh_group/b/diy_advice_blog/archive/2010/09/23/paint-remover.aspx  http://www.amazon.com/Metabo-LF724-7-Inch-Paint-Remover/product-reviews/B0000224QB/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1  
and still toying with this idea too    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3ILihn64Y4

----------

